# Flea market finds.



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I'm here in CA working again. This morning a few buddies and I went to a flea market in Calexico. Found this protractor rule, and this Stanley #3 for $8 each. I've never heard of the Athol Tool Company of Athol Mass. before, but that is who made the rule. It's nice and heavy, with just a little surface rust I need to clean up. I think the plane will take a little work to clean up, but I'm hoping it'll be a good user.










































I'm pretty pumped, I think I've got some good tools here. Thanks for looking.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Good score! I've not heard of the protractor manufacturer, but it looks like a really nice heavy one. 

The plane looks like it is in pretty good condition as well, and you can't go wrong with a nice SB plane.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Athol = early LS Starrett. You got a steal on that. 

Looks like anything labeled Athol Machine Co is 1915ish or earlier? Cant tell if the companies were related or competitors.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

The Athol Machine Co was bought by Starrett in 1905. That is all I know about them.

Paul


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I appreciate the info. I'm even more stoked now. Using a tool that was used by craftsmen that long ago- I mean, wow! Thanks again!


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice score Rayking. I thought I knew all the Massachusetts based tool companies but never heard of that one (thanks Mavawreck & fastback). As for the #3 that is well worth a restore. I recently bought one from another gentleman on this forum and love it.


----------



## MarkE (Jan 29, 2014)

That No.3 is a great deal for only $8. It looks to be a type 18 in excellent condition.

Check out this thread, particularly post #8 for some info on Athol Tool.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I just bought a No. 3 Bailey at the Brimfield fair last week. I intend to go through it at some point. I don't really want to tell you guys how much I paid, because it was more than I typically would spend. I also bought a Dunlap which is the size of a No 4 Stanley. I know that Dunlap's are not all that desirable but I just did not want to leave the fair without buying anything. 

Oh, this was before I bought the Bailey. We were getting ready to leave.

Paul


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

So today I hit the yard sales and flee markets and this is what I found an X, Y table $10.00. Did not need one but... I also bought a No. 6 Stanley, Bailey $5.00. It has a chunk broken out of the casting, but it still can be used. Or if I need parts this will be the go to. Then I picked up 3 more planes, a No. 6 and 2 No 5's. I still haven't checked them out other to know they are complete. One of the 5's is a bailey the other 2 are just Stanley planes. I got the 3 for $20.

The last item is a 250 foot coil of 1/4 inch band saw blade. It is for cutting metal with 14 tpi, $5.00.

It was a $40.00 day.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great finds!


----------



## jpietersma (May 20, 2014)

rayking49 said:


> Well I'm here in CA working again. This morning a few buddies and I went to a flea market in Calexico. Found this protractor rule, and this Stanley #3 for $8 each. I've never heard of the Athol Tool Company of Athol Mass. before, but that is who made the rule. It's nice and heavy, with just a little surface rust I need to clean up. I think the plane will take a little work to clean up, but I'm hoping it'll be a good user. I'm pretty pumped, I think I've got some good tools here. Thanks for looking.


L.S Starrett bought Athol Tool a century or more ago. Super high end measuring tools today.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

Check the Lee Valley Site for a price guide on the protactor/rule combo.
Since it is so early it's a collector item.

Accurate to about 0.000003".


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

It all started with the third saw from the top, a Disston for the mighty sum of $1.00 at the flea market this morning. I said ok, but all I had was a $20.00. Seller had no change but told me I could just have it. I didn't feel right about that, so I walked around looking for change. So I found the Disston dovetail saw (missing the back) and the one below it for $10, which was too much. I argued the seller down to $5.00 and broke my twenty, went back to the original seller and she still couldn't break either bill. So I carried on, finding the two bottom saws and the strange bevel gauge with a 1911 pat. date. Seller wanted $10.00 each for the saws, we settled for $11.00 for all three items. Which was probably too much. Change in hand, I went back to pay for my original saw. $16.00 total spent, a good morning of wandering, enough saws to keep me busy in my retirement 30 years from now.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

That's a nice No 12 you scored man. It's probably worth more than all the rest put together


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks! Ya its in pretty good shape, several interesting owner's stamps on the handle.

Found the square via the patent date.

http://www.google.co.in/patents/US997551#forward-citations

Not sure if it is worth anything, but it is different.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is detailed information relating to L. S. Starrett and the Athol Machine Company:

The Starrett Story - PDF produced by the Starrett Company. 

James
Vintage Woodworking Hand Tool Notes
Researching Vintage Starrett Tools


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks James. I enjoyed reading that.


----------

